# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Prosfora Yphresion.

## bchris

Kalhmera se olys sas.

8elontas na boh8hso ki ego to AWMN, sas anakoinono oti eimai pro8ymos na symmetasxo se opoia omada ergasias xreiazetai enisxysh, ektos apo to Web Developing, poy eimai asxetos.

Gnoseis/Ikanothres: TPC/IP areketa, routing etsi ki etsi, apo sthshmata kai ta resta kala eimai, kai sto trypani  ::  

Den eggyomai oti 8a exo panta to xrono h thn oreksh, alla tis pio polles fores...

Kinhto: 6977935218

Filika Xrhstos

----------

